# Maximum Speed Limit in the world - What's in your home place?



## -Valentino- (Feb 13, 2015)

*Maximum Speed Limits around the world:*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

You've already opened such a thread and it was closed down. How many new threads are you planning to open?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In before lock! opcorn:

Another well-established tradition in Spanish forums .


----------



## grykaerugoves (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think Croatia is 140kmh. Last time I drove there, it was 130.


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

:lock:
The appropriate thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826896 (....)


----------

